# Canker Sores in 19 month old!



## lmkirche (Jun 7, 2006)

My poor little babe (excuse me - big, strong, toddler boy) is suffering (actually we both are suffering through this) with canker sores (or as my doctor says, "The mother of all canker sores").

I have no clue how to help him. The doctor says that they have to run their course. But does anybody know anything to help comfort him? He won't take anything cold.

Also, I feel like I am getting conflicting research thrown at me about whether canker sores are contagious or not. Does anybody here know if they are contagious?

Thanks.


----------



## princesspennie (Jul 26, 2005)

Cold sores which are commonly caused by Herpes Simplex virus type 1 are very contagious.

Canker sores are not contagious from everything I know about them, which is not really a whole lot.


----------



## BensMamacita (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry your son is dealing with this! I get canker sores and they are absolutely hellish! First, advil, aspirin or something like that really will help with the pain. Second, they are not contagious. Third, in many cases food allergies are the cause -- in my case it's oranges. I cannot even eat fruit out of a salad if there are oranges in it! Also, sodium lauryl sulfate (a common ingredient in toothpaste) can be a culprit.
I hope that your son's sore goes away quickly, I know how awful that is - I get so tired/cranky and run down when I have one.


----------



## APmom2Libby (Mar 18, 2006)

My dd went through this at about the same age: It is a LONG story, and I will post it, but wanted to share what we found that is a NATURAL remedy for cold sores.

H-Balm

or

Herp-Aid

It REALLY REALLY works!

Here's what happened to us: (I am posting this from my AP Mom's Message Board):

Libby is feeling a little better, however, she got a new sore yesterday on her upper lip on the left side. I called the Doctor AGAIN to ask if they could prescribe something (an anti-viral cream or anything that could keep it from continuing to spread), and she called in an anti-viral (Zovirax) oral suspension to be taken for 7 days. She has taken 3 doses so far, and no results yet, but it may be too early to tell.

I just want to share with you guys how what I now now would have saved Libby a lot of misery had I known before this all happened....

Simply put, Libby has oral herpes (HSV). It is very common and starts out as a small blister that is itchy. The first time the virus occurs in babies/toddlers/preschoolers, it can be a really nasty break out. It usually appears on the lips, tongue, gums and lining of the mouth. The gums can get very red, swolen and irritated. The blisters are very painful. It is also VERY contagious and can last for up to 2 weeks. It can be transmitted through saliva, mucous (sneezing), or BM's (dirty diapers). It is VERY hard to contain among babies and toddlers because their hands are always in their mouth, then on toys, etc....

What I wish I knew to do: Call my doctor, even after he saw her on Thursday, I wish I would have called on Friday to report that she had blisters on her lip and insist that she be seen again or given some type of treatment. They can prescribe an anti-viral cream that will stop the virus in it's tracks. It's best to start this within the first 1-2 days.

I also found this on-line to treat it more naturally and had I caught it earlier, I would have DEFINATELY started her on this first: (see H-Balm link above)

Also, the homeopathic remedy that is indicated for this condition is Mercurius Vivus.

I hope our experience with this can help anyone else who may run into this nast virus!

Libby's lip split open yesterday and beld a little. But, the first area that broke out is now scabbed over and seems to be healing. It's been a week, and if healing time stays as slow as it has been, it will be at least another week before she's healed.

Also, just wanted to add. Tylenol and Motrin don't even come close to touching this. I didn't notice a difference in her pain level at all with either of them. I'm glad to say, though, that her pain seemed to be getting easier as of last night, despite her split lip. She actually had a 2.5 hour sleep stretch last night...I feel like a million bucks! lol!

Here's some pics of my dd's blister that developed into a VERY nasty outbreak:

First Sign:

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...s/DSCN2731.jpg

2 days later:

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3.../DSCN27511.jpg

The next day (this was one of the worst days!)

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...s/DSCN2768.jpg

The WORST DAY! (we ended putting her on an anti-viral after this because it was continuing to spread)

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i3...s/DSCN2778.jpg

Hope my experience helps!!!! And Hope your little one feels better SOON!!!!!!


----------



## LaughinWillow (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi there - I just wanted to mention that my 2 yo ds had canker sores, and we couldn't figure out why he kept getting them. We finally realized it was because we let him have chewable vitamin C tablets, which are like concentrated citric acid from what I can figure... So if that's a supplement you use, it might help to get rid of it.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

My friend treated hers on a whim with her son's teething remedy (Boiron's Camilia) and said it stopped the pain for her. Worth a shot!


----------



## lmkirche (Jun 7, 2006)

Allen does have food allergies. How does food allergies cause canker sores?

Also, I checked my toothpaste and we're all good.

And, I do give him a Vitamin C supplement. It is Thorne Buffered C - prescribed by our natural health care provider.


----------



## kbchavez (Jul 20, 2006)

I have food allergies, and used to get canker sores. Now that I don't eat foods I'm allergic to, the inside of my cheeks are smooth. I used to think it was normal to have ridges and bumps in there! Sugar and sour tablets (like vit. C) also give me sores. I don't know the reason, but this may definitely be contributing to your DC's problem.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a life history of canker sores. I know that I cannot chew gum or eat anything sharp, like chips or Captain Crunch. Anything that tears the mucus membranes of the mouth will create a potential canker sore. I have also found that hydrogenated oils are a huge canker sore instigator for me. Actually, mine have really decreased in the past few years, I wonder if it's because I've really cleaned up my diet. I have a sore now but it's because I bit my cheek twice.

For treatment I've been using Canker Melts. I just don't know if a 19 month old could do them. It's just a flat disc of black liquorice which melts over the canker sore, buffering it from contact and it seems to numb it a bit too. It is supposed to make them heal faster.

When I was younger I used chloraseptic spray (I think that's the spelling) which numbed them enough that I could eat. I'm sure it's full of god knows what but at a certain point you just want to be able to eat and talk without pain.

Ambesol will kill the pain but is really, really painful to apply. I wouldn't do that to my baby.

Some people say that they are hormonal and follow your cycle but I tracked mine and that wasn't the case for me.

I know that when DD had hand foot and mouth last the Dr. offered to give her a prescription for something to numb them. That might be an option.

I'm so sorry that you and your son have them, they can be so unbelievably painful.


----------

